# Mud Seat question?



## charcoal300zxtt (Sep 8, 2011)

Ive got a question for all you guys that hunt flooded corn/sorghum/marsh/areas allot, what Mud seat are you using? I'm looking at them on line and thinking they look pretty simple for $60 damn i could just build one for free. Anyone tried one and broke it or have one that's totally BA? Or maybe you just stand? I saw someone posted a pic of an ironing board for a dog stand which i am definitely gonna use that idea for the pup. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Puddler-Hunter (Aug 25, 2010)

I built two real nice ones out of wood for the managed units but the only problem is it's hard to push it in the mud deep enough to be sturdy. I plan on buying an Avery marsh seat for that purpose now because the metal pole is easier to push down into the harder stuff. On a softer bottom my wood seats work fine but too soft and it goes straight thru to China :lol:


----------



## Water swatter (Aug 16, 2012)

I built a metal one out of some 1 inch sq tubing and some 3inch angle iron and welded it worked very well but on the down side it does not float and mine is currently right now at the bottom of a canal since my boat likes to sink itself 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Stack one milk crate on top of another and zip tie them together.


----------



## warrenwaterfowler (Aug 31, 2007)

I have the avery seat, they're around $50. Compact, tough, and get's the job done. Milk crates and other ideas work well, but can eat up real estate in the boat.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bertslash (Sep 3, 2011)

I have the Mojo swamp seat and love it! Just finished putting on a 3" foam pad and camo fabric to cover. I like the 3 legs to stabilize since I'm a little fellow (6'3"-330lbs)!!


----------



## Nuff Daddy (Dec 5, 2012)

I have the Avery seat. Works good, folds up, and its light. Never had any problems and it shrinks down low enough to stay hid in short cover, and expands high enough to sit in waist deep water.


----------



## lab1 (Aug 31, 2004)

Cabelas has one on close out right now for $30. I picked one up just because I was placing an order anyways and couldnt beat the price since I already had shipping costs.


----------



## lab1 (Aug 31, 2004)

Here is a link:

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Cabe...y=7&Ntt=seat&WTz_l=Header;Search-Bargain+Cave


----------



## charcoal300zxtt (Sep 8, 2011)

Thanks for the all the input so far guys, i was gonna build one because i was worried about the store bought ones holding me being a bigger guy but seeing that allot of guys are using them makes me lean more towards just buying one. Hopefully someone will be selling them at the "Pointe Mouillee" waterfowl festival tomorrow and i can hold one and check it out. Thanks again.


----------



## charcoal300zxtt (Sep 8, 2011)

lab1 said:


> Here is a link:
> 
> http://www.cabelas.com/product/Cabe...y=7&Ntt=seat&WTz_l=Header;Search-Bargain+Cave



Dang that is cheap. 

Thanks Lab1


----------



## CougarHunter (Oct 2, 2008)

I have the Avery marsh seat as well. I think I paid $40 for it on sale. One of those things I didn't want to buy but I'm glad I did. Works well in the marsh, or a seat for hunting standing corn. I would like to add some foam to the seat though


----------



## stackemup (Oct 31, 2011)

I bought the Banded marsh seat/ gun holder combo deal from Cabela's. Shoved it in the muck on our pond, and it held my 250 lbs. Think it was on sale for $70. It does have a nice cushion on it, but the seat doesn't flip sideways to store like the Avery seat.


----------



## S.B. Walleyes&Waterfowl (Jan 10, 2012)

Cabelas camping "director style" chair. Extra tall. I like having the back and arm rests.

Sent from my SCH-I415 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ds541 (Dec 3, 2004)

the avery marsh seat is what i use never have had a problem with it.great seat for the money.


----------



## mwakely (Jan 7, 2004)

My cousin built a nice marsh seat out of PVC and wood. He took a 4 inch piece of PVC and a 10 inch piece of wood (used a 5 gallon pail as a template). Mount a pipe flange to the bottom of the wood cut the bottom of the PVC at an angle so it goes in the mud. He filled the PVC with insulation foam to keep the mud from building up. Works great but it does take up room in the boat.


----------



## mholland (Sep 18, 2008)

Mack's carries their brand of the Avery seat. Bought one last year. If memory serves me was about $10 cheaper but identical.


----------



## puregreen (Oct 23, 2010)

I used a dove chair and cut the back off for years its lite and durable, this year im using the cabelas northern flight marsh seat and love it. Its adjustable and has a nice cushion.


----------



## jonesy16 (Sep 19, 2011)

Booom....kind of bulky but its comfy....you could almost take a little nap in it on those slow warm fall days 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## GoneFishin (Jan 11, 2001)

ih772 said:


> Stack one milk crate on top of another and zip tie them together.


Been doing this for years just right for most flooded corn and marshes with a throwable boat cushion (pfd) on top ya can sit there for hours. Flipped over the open end makes for easy carrying of items such as blind bags , thermos, camo covers, etc. Stood on end in boat it doesn't have that big of a footprint.


----------



## Mike L (Sep 8, 2003)

charcoal300zxtt said:


> After suggestions from a few of you guys i decided to add plates to the flip out wings to help stop if from sinking in to far. So here is my finished painted ready to hunt 94% homemade mud seat at last!


Yes sir......I do like it, and think you've come up with a winner.....
Nice job. Please let us know how it works out, which I think will be just
fine.
Now, make two long pieces of rod bent into a "U" shape at the top and install a clamp on the seat stem to hold them why your transporting......gun holders while your on stand/sitting.


----------



## Deadeye Mike (Oct 16, 2007)

Build one! All you need is 2X4s and some screws. I have built maybe 10 over the past 20 years and they are all still in perfect working order. I built myself a short one and a tall one - tall is great if you are in deeper water between the corn and you want to stay a little drier. If you have questions, get back to me.


----------



## charcoal300zxtt (Sep 8, 2011)

Deadeye Mike said:


> Build one! All you need is 2X4s and some screws. I have built maybe 10 over the past 20 years and they are all still in perfect working order. I built myself a short one and a tall one - tall is great if you are in deeper water between the corn and you want to stay a little drier. If you have questions, get back to me.


Got er all done, picture is posted in *post #39*. Thanks


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

charcoal300zxtt said:


> After suggestions from a few of you guys i decided to add plates to the flip out wings to help stop if from sinking in to far. So here is my finished painted ready to hunt 94% homemade mud seat at last!


not sure how tall you are but i would never be able touch on that one. mine are about 6" shorter or the wings are little higher up the post.

if they are too tall you end up leaning on them instead of "sitting" on them. try it out if you can find some soft ground to test in.

cool design tho, i like.


----------



## charcoal300zxtt (Sep 8, 2011)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> not sure how tall you are but i would never be able touch on that one. mine are about 6" shorter or the wings are little higher up the post.
> 
> *if they are too tall you end up leaning on them instead of "sitting" on them*. try it out if you can find some soft ground to test in.
> 
> *cool design tho, i like*.


It seems to be just the right height for me but its hard to simulate what the ground conditions in the field will be, i figure if its to tall i will put it in at an angle and just lean against it for that trip, then make it adjustable in the middle afterwards, would do it now just not on top of the priority list. 

Thanks


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

charcoal300zxtt said:


> It seems to be just the right height for me but its hard to simulate what the ground conditions in the field will be, i figure if its to tall i will put it in at an angle and just lean against it for that trip, then make it adjustable in the middle afterwards, would do it now just not on top of the priority list.
> 
> Thanks


if you hunt marsh/cattails a lot, height will be good. farm field thats compacted, you'll be lucky to get it in ground 4" sometimes.

definitely would be cool if you made it with 4 holes of adjust-ability or something. thanks for sharing, love seeing others ideas/fabrications.


----------

